# New Hedgehog Mommy :)



## Lily (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello to you all 

I am a new to being a hedgehog mommy and I am really excited to be a part of such a great place full of information and support. I do have a couple questions just to settle my nerves of being a new owner. My baby boy is named Edgar and I got him yesterday. I special ordered him from a pet store so that he came straight from the breeder and didn't spend much time at the pet store. He is quite friendly and is already getting used to my scent.

* He tends to like to sniff alot and make cute noises, is that alright?
* His nose isn't runny, but wet. I did see a little bit of what looked like snot coming out of his nose after a snort, maybe a sneeze?
*His skin looks fairly good and his spikes look clean, there is only one quill that has a small bit of red at the end of it, anything to worry about?

Any good tips or suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

hey, I'm new to the hedgehog world two i did my research and read the post on this forum and learnt alot from Lizardgirl and her book heres a link to it 
viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4163&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

the questions you have i dont know the answer to sorry but i am 100% some one in this forum has a descriptive answer to your questions.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The red might be a non toxic paint of sorts that the breeder might have used to mark boys and girls....not 100% but I've heard this is done so its a possiblity. I'm not an expert by any means so hopefully there will be more comments but what I can say for my hedgehog is that he has a wet nose but I never see any type of bubbles or licking of his nose. Excessive licking or bubbles could be a sign of an upper respiratory infection.

Congratulations on your new edition and welcome to HHC


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratz on your new hedgie!!
It's good that he's getting used to you, have you put a shirt you've worn in his cage? If not, you should. It helps even more for him to bond with you. 
As Hedgieonboard said, some breeders do that.
From your description on his quills and skin, he sounds fine.
I guess a hedgies nose would be wet... most animals have wet noses.
Cute noises... what do they sound like? Little snuffles and huffs? That's fine and normal.
I'm not an expert and don't even own a hedgie yet. But I've done some research and have seen and touched one once in RL (yeah pretty sad  ) and I'm pretty knowledgeable.
I'll know more once I own one.
Keep reading the forum. It's very good for new hedgie owners. And to-be owners.  
hr


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hedgehogs have a moist nose, but excessive moisture or snot bubbles could mean respiratory problems. If his nose is runny or her has a lot of bubbles I would take him into your vet. Those noises sound normal. Hedgehogs can huff, growl, grunt, snore, chirp, click, and scream. Huffing, snoring in their sleep, and chirping are normal noises. Screams happen when they are very ill/injured or frightened. Growls and clicking are territorial dont-mess-with-me noises.


----------

